# Ascaso Steel Duo PID & Specialita



## Coffeetoffi (Dec 10, 2020)

My Specialita (and some fresh beans...) just arrived today, one (painful) week after the Ascaso arrived - finally i'm in coffee heaven again, nearly 2 months after the old DeLonghi gave up the ghost. I'm trying to limit myself to not much more than 3 coffees a day but it's proving to be quite challenging ; )


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice set up and the colours compliment each other perfectly 👍


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

@Coffeetoffi How are you finding the Ascaso? I keep looking at one but there aren't many around it seems in the UK. Would love to know your thoughts on it!


----------

